# to space or not to space?...



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i just put the word out that im looking for some wheel spacers. i meant to ask opinions first. i just want alittle wider stance and stabality for slinging around trails. do most use the spacers all the way around , or just front? any negatives i should know about? ive had alot off road toys, but never used spacers. :thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, spacers are hard on IRS wheel bearings but many that don't put a lot of miles on theirs or do a lot of mud'n find they work just fine, 2" and less that is.. and expect the bump-steer to increase dramatically. For serious long distance IRS trails riders, the correct wheel offset is the only way to go.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with kawirider.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never liked them. Had one set years ago and hated them. Made everything worse. Hard on bearings and parts, makes it difficult to remove wheels, and in the end I like to have never got the blasted things off & when I did I had to replace studs in my hub. 

I hate them. 

The BEST thing, it to just wait until you can afford wheels, and get a wider offset.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

aw man , thanks! that about takes care of that. another $50 saved!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And...6 out of 10 guys that broke their rear knuckles...had spacers.


----------

